# Why does my 3 month old puppy bite only me?



## Maxs Mom

It is not biting, it is puppy teething. Don't think of it as a bite, bites are aggressive. Yes it is the same motion, but your pup is most likely doing it to get you to play. They play rough. As for why only you, I think because you are the friend who plays. 

I too have a young pup, we call her "Jaws"... her name is Gabby. She constantly is putting her mouth on me. We are working on 'no bite' but I know for a fact it won't really end until all her teeth come in 5-6 months. It will get better, then it will get REALLY bad. She is MY dog, she looks for me. She does listen to me, and gets corrected if she bites too hard. She doesn't mean it, she doesn't know better. Always have a toy handy your pup can bite and exchange your flesh for the toy. 

Also there may be an 'air' of leadership among the members of your family pup doesn't go after. So he leaves them alone. I have multiple dogs. Gabby leaves my big lab alone, unless she initiates play and plays very well with Gabby and Gabby does not bite her, usually plays with a toy. My golden, it is pretty much the same way, but will grab her fur, Teddi was not real thrilled when Gabby joined us, but they are friends now. She just treats her with respect. However our young lab Quinn... Gabby is RUTHLESS! We are constantly prying Gabbys jaws off her. She grabs and does not let go. 

Don't be sad, it is part of being a puppy. Probably the worst part in my mind. It too will pass.


----------



## ggdenny

Every puppy I've had went through this stage and would only bite me or my wife because they perceived us as being their caretaker, and erstwhile litter mates. It's a common teething practice for puppies and will go away. When your pup is biting immediately and consistently give her a suitable toy to chew on. Also, ice cubes can work wonders.


----------



## GinnyinPA

Divert her with a suitable chew toy if you can. Move away if you can't. If she persists, you might spray bitter apple on your hands and arms so that she learns that biting isn't worthwhile. It has helped a lot with our Ben's mouthy issues.


----------



## Ljilly28

This stage is exasperating, but it is completely normal. You have a baby puppy here. My HUMAN niece bit my sister when she was teething, lol. When you think about it, the pup is used to expressing herself, playing with her littermates and showing affection all with her mouth. If she loves you best, she bites you most- puppy logic. She will learn with kind but consistent training. Give her an alternative for chewing like a braided tug toy or a frozen carrot.


----------



## Willow52

It's not biting, it's puppy mouthing. Goldens are one of the breeds that seem to be really bad about this but your guy will out grow it. Have plenty of toys handy to put in his mouth.


----------

